# Loader power



## James Hooker (Jun 3, 2019)

*Kubota L3901 loader power, seems like not much power to lift and was told to lower 3 point from up position to keep from going into bypass thus robbing loader from full pressure, couldn’t find anything in the manual, has anyone heard of this?*


----------

